# Girls Spaceliner



## Pantmaker (Mar 6, 2014)

My uncle just gave my wife this bike that he bought in the 70s at yard sale.  It hasn't been ridden since.  I waded into the Spaceliner sticky above and think it falls into the 66-68ish time frame...am I at least warm?  I would appreciate additional info on the bike so I can tell my wife a little more about her new ride.

Thanks in advance


----------



## jd56 (Mar 6, 2014)

Nice!!
1966-68 should the year range for this chromed framed 7 bar tank light Spaceliner. Looks to be all there. Also doesn't appear to have the coveted rear rack taillight assembly. But, a nice complete bike.
Does the dashboard have 2 switches?  Headlight and horn?

Enjoy the finger pointing while she rides the neighborhood. It is a classic and a keeper.

An welcome to the cabe.
JD


----------



## BrentP (Mar 6, 2014)

That looks like a very nice condition, base chrome model (most likely model #46953) from '66-'68.  It's the third tier down of four tiers in the Spaceliner family, and comes without horn, rack light or reflectors, springer or truss bars, as well as a few other deleted items.  Yours appears to be 100% original and intact, which is a rare coup.  Even the paint and lettering on the chain guard is in great shape.  Congrats on the excellent example.  

You can confirm the model number from the bike's serial number (the first five digits that follow 502).  The only way it would be different than the model I quoted above is if it has a two-speed hub (Model 46993) or if it's a 24" girl's size (model 46973).

It would be great if you could post some additional pictures from different angles and showing some different detail, as we don't see examples very often in good, original condition.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Mar 6, 2014)

I an getting to like the girls model just as much as the boys model.Great condition enjoy


----------



## Pantmaker (Mar 6, 2014)

*Thank you all kindly*

Thanks for the thoughtful responses.  I will post more photos and poke around for numbers.  This is our garage's first non-schwinn but I think this old girl will integrate well into the family!

peace

Andrew


----------

